# Full Sinking vs. Sink Tip for Streamers



## AKFLY (Apr 28, 2003)

Just curious as to what types of lines evreyone is using for pitching streamers. I would be interested in pro's and con's.

I purchased a Rio full sinking type 6 line for my 5 weight rig and have found it perform well but tough to cast a full sinking line while wading.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It really depends on the water you're fishing.

Last year I used a full sinking "class 5" on my 8wt. 
On the faster, larger rivers like the Mo it was the ticket, although the 8 wt. was overkill. This year I'm using a full sinking on my 6wt, but ended up with a "class 3" (the heaviest they make for a 6 in the Orvis line-up ) and it really doesn't get deep enough for my fishing style.

The same rig would perform quite well in smaller, skinnier waters. 

Having a fast rod will aid in pulling the line out of the water. I highly doubt that I would want to torture my 5wt. with those sinkers, especially a class 3 or heavier.

As for wading, a stripping basket as silly as they look, may be the ticket.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The 'bible' of streamer fishing for trophy browns, Kelly Galloups' book, says full sinking. I have to say the browns I've caught late night/very early morning didn't seem bothered by the fact I had full floating bass or pike taper line on. Before the 'Trophy Brown' book came out weighted Zonkers and full floaters worked fine but I was using them in the thinner waters of the Manistee and not the big water of the Ausable below Mio.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I use a full sinking line class 5 - 6 wt. I use a fast action rod which I find a pleasure to cast. Sometimes my line does get tangled in with my feet but I just got careless and lost control of my line. Keeping good line control helps alot!

Now I just wish I could get out and fish!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Scott,
What brand? I'm shopping


----------



## Castaway (Mar 6, 2003)

I recently purchased the Teeny - Galloup full sinking line for my 6 wt., but haven't had a chance to test it out yet. I figure since he wrote the book on it, it'd be the right line. Although in talking to people, I've heard them say full sinking is better if you're fishing from a boat and sink tip if you're wading, but I'll let you know how it goes after the trial run.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I purchased some less exspensive Cortland 444 Sink Tip from BBT. It is the Rocket Taper, type 3x-fast WF5 f/s. It has a 10' sink tip, and as far as I can tell (beginner at streamer fishing) it work's wonderful. All thought the 5wt rod has little back bone, and make's it difficult for pulling the line up out the water, especially when I want to roll cast. Will 6wt will cure that? 

I will work more on my streamer fishing this weekend


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Ralf

Hmmm Good question! I bought it off the internet, I have the link but its on my home CPU. When I get outta of work today I'll look for it and post it. I believe its the Airflo Polyfuse brand but Im not certain, I still have the box so I will check when I get home for the exact name.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I use the RIO sink tip. The actual sinking part in about the first 15 (or 25? cant remember) feet at a class 5. The rest is floating. I have used this setup mostly on the south branch of the ausable. Worked great. Fish loved it.
I think one advantage to the sink tip is you can mend better and see the floating section. 
I really like this line but if I were going below Mio or the fishing the Mo, I sure would like to have a full sink.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Ralf

This might have been it
http://tackledirect.com/air70sinflyl.html 

The 7000 Sinking DI-7, I think is the one I use. I dont remember it being a WF type though. 

I have to run home for lunch I'll look then to see what I use for sure!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Scott,

No, don't go home. If you're anything like me, you might not go back...lol

Dale, a 6 wt. may cure that, if it has enough bone. I ran into a GLX (kinda cheap) and this thing has plenty of it. I can pluck 20+ feet out of the water with no problem.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

whew well Ralf it was hard coming back but I made it!!!

Yep that is the line Im using. A while back Ladykiller recommended a similiar line that airflo made, but I could not find it anywhwere. I think they discontiued it and are now selling the 7000 series. I love the line its easy to cast, easy to mend, it even comes with a 5 year warranty against cracking.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks a bunch. That must sink like a rock.
I talked to LK and he switched to a sink-tip. Must be the slower waters he fishes.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I am sure a regular sinking line would be better but I have been using 3 to 5 feet of leadcore trolling line for a sink tip. While not perfect this works better for me than splitshot


----------



## accaguy (May 28, 2002)

I've used lead core myself...at the 25 ft length. you work hard, but you get decent results. I'm loving the cortland 444 class VI full sink on my 6wt right now.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I use a class 5 full sink on my 8 wt. Most of my streamer fishing with it has been on the AuSable below Mio with some on the Muskegon below Thornapple.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

"I ran into a GLX (kinda cheap) and this thing has plenty of it. I can pluck 20+ feet out of the water with no problem."

You dang fly flingers crack me up! C'mon Ralph, fess up, what's your definition of 'kinda cheap'?  
The 'X' bug hit me bad and I'm always on the lookout for a 'kinda cheap' one to add to my quivver. A 10 weight 'X' or Cross Current is in my future no ands-ifs-or-buts about it (unless the new Legend Elite acts as nice as it seemed to at the rod show this winter)!
One rod that I don't know what I'd do without is my trusty Scott S3 9+ foot 7 weight. The ultimate streamer screamer. It likes wind and bass bugs too.

So many rods, so little time (and money!)


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

I've been using the Rio 24ft sinktip 200 grain this year, and before that, the Airflo 7000Ts series DI-7 full-sinking line.

Now I like both for small streams, they both work fine ..... but I disliked the fullsinking line getting knotted up when fishing the big water, like Mio, so I went to a sinktip this year to avoid that problem. The sinktip still knots up, but not as often or as bad and the sinktip is also twice as thick making it alot easier to handle while stripping. They both are about the same sink rate as well. Airflo 6-7 in/sec, Rio 5.25 in/sec.

We'll match wits this wknd ... I'm using my sinktip, Weezer on his fullsink. Now if that boy can just row the boat right, it'll be a fair contest.

I have to agree on the fast action rods too. I have two Med-fast 6wt Sage SP's right now, but I think I could use some more backbone.

As for wading with sinking line, just dont strip alot of line out, that way you wont get tanlged hardly ever.

Ralf, I'll let you have my Airflo fullsinker, I dont need it anymore. Just reimburse me for the shipping. If you end up not liking it, just give it back to me.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Ralf, I might try my Scott 6/7wt this weekend. I bought it for my main Steelhead rod, but a little "off duty work" won't kill it. 

I am willing to learn from anyoone who has been doing this for awhile, lol. Us beginner's at this kind of thing tend to play in the tree's more than anything. 

When wading: Is it easier to fish while working your way down stream? Also, when stripping, how much do guy's like to pull in? I would have to say that I was averaging between 6" and 1'.

I had a hell of a time last weekend working my upstream. It was like I couldn't strip fast enough. I'll be bymyself as usual. So walking distance isn't a problem. I will be working some section's of the PM, my new found favorite river.

Thanks


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Tim,
I'll gladly pay for it. I'm selling my 8wt. sinker to Steve for 35 bucks. How's that sound? 

Jack,
"Kinda cheap"? Let's just say it was 1/2 retail. It's a 4 piece and a dream to cast.

This fly thing really got to me. Numbers don't seem to matter any more. Fooling them on feathers does. 
Did I just say that?


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

ralf has turned into the proverbial purist?? LOl, i too am enjoying cathing fish on the fly right now (although not that many compared to hardware), but fishing with ralf has really helped overcome some of my problems with the fly rod.


flyrod4steelhead, i dont know about casting upstream and striping back. i doubt that anyone can move the fly fast enough to give it the proper action. i cast across stream, maybe slightly up and strip as soon as it hits the water. smaller strips in the 2-6 in range depending on the amount of follows vs. hits i get. if they only follow, i will slow it down to shorter strips with a rod jerk at the end of the strip, but if they are just hammering it then i will strip farther and try to really make it look like it is fleeing. if you have read the book by galloup he will strip i believe 6 inches and jerk the rod as he is stripping to give it action. i have tried this, but found it to be to tiresome on the shoulders after just a short while of fishing. probably because i am not used to doing it or maybe not doing it right, but none the less, even the guys i have talked to that do it normally say they can only do it for a short while and will either stop and row for the others if in a boat, or will switch to nymphing if they are by themselves.


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I am just getting into streamer fishing too. Right now I am stuck with floating line, weighted streamer, 5 wt GL3, but will increase my options as time, $$'s permit. 

Hey Dale, when you are fishing the PM, check the trees as you are wading. When I was steelhead fishing there this spring I found two nice rabbit-strip zonkers among the branches. Must be from fellow beginners fishing in the trees.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

JWF,

That won't be a problem, considering for the first hour or so, I was playing in the tree's, doh. I guess it help's to look behind you before you start flinging the 'ol bug around, hehe. 


quix20,

I will try the strip then jerk method this weekend. Just thinking about it, make's my arm tired, lol. Oh well, anything to improve my fly fishing skill's. Thanks for the info.


----------

